# Interbus an S5



## Alexo (18 Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, bin schon am verzweifeln.:???: 
Ausgangspunkt:
In einer Altanlage befindet sich folgende Konstellation
S5 115U mit einer Interbus-Anschaltbaugruppe IBS S5 DSC/I-T
mit 4 Dezentralen Baugruppen.

Soweit, sogut...

Damit eine Profibusanschaltung (zwecks dp/dp-Kopplung mit einer S7) eingebaut werden konnte, musste bei der S5 eine Eingabebaugruppe auf das Erweiterungsrack ausweichen. Die geänderten Adressen wurden im S5-Programm alle umgeändert. 

Nun kommt bei jedem Druck auf den "Störung quittieren" Knopf, welcher direkt mit dem Parameter ACTV des FB14 von Phoenix Contact verknüpft ist, ein Anwendefehler 0A02hex, 80hex auf. Der Bus läuft dabei weiter, Display ist grün.
Ich hab von S5 in Vebing mit dem Interbus wenig Erfahrung hab schon die Schnellstartanleitung durchgepflügt, aber mir ist diesbezüglich nichts aufgefallen. Aus der Diagnose-Fibel werde ich auch nicht unbedingt schlauer.

Bitte helft mir,
Alex


----------



## sps-concept (18 Januar 2008)

*Ibs*

na hallo, wie sind denn die DIL-Schalter eingestellt? Kannste mal die bg4-Datei hier reinstellen oder mailen?

André


----------



## Alexo (18 Januar 2008)

Die DIL-Schalter an der Interbus-Anschaltung?

die sind, soweit ich weiß im Auslieferungszustand.

BG4 kommt per Post. Muss in der etwas geändert werden? Denn die E/As der Dezentralen Peripherie haben sich eigentlich nicht geändert.

wie ist deine mail-Adresse?


----------



## sps-concept (18 Januar 2008)

*Adresse*

Hallo Alexo,

ja die der Anschaltbaugruppe. Und meine Mailadresse findeste auf der Homepage. Aber Vorsicht, nicht dass du dabei zum Geld ausgeben animiert wirst ;-)

André


----------



## sps-concept (6 März 2008)

*Interbus*

Hallo Alexo,

besteht dein Problem noch oder passts jetzt?

André


----------



## Alexo (13 März 2008)

Sorry, dass ich erst so spät antworte. Hatte viel um die Ohren.

Die Anlage funktioniert jetzt richtig. Der Fehler war auch etwas hausgemacht. Ein Kollege hatte die Programmstände falsch benannt auf dem Server abgelegt. Die Diagnoseregister waren im DB14 schon richtig eingestellt... fast jedenfalls... wenn ich den DB14 in unserer Step5-Version öffne, dann wird der erste Wert 0 nicht angezeigt. Als ich da drauf gekommen bin, und nach oben gescrollt hab, stand da bei Wert 0 noch ein falscher Wert von vor dem Umbau drinn. Die Werte hatte damals wiederum ein anderer Kollege geändert.
Tja, viele Köche verderben den Brei... ;o)

Alex


----------

